# [SOLVED] Ubuntu 11.10 Insufficient Permission



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm an admin on my pc, and I have never had any issues installing programs on my laptop. At the very end of a 45-min installation process of Ubuntu 11.10 (i'm interested in seeing what the hypes about), I get an error message stating, "...I have insufficient Permissions..." and closes out of the installation .exe. What do I need to do to make sure i have permissions on my pc to install this alternative OS? Also let me know if a log of the failed install will help (if for some reason you don't just know the easy fix). By the way this install is wubi.exe, which will safely allow me to run the new os inside of windows 7 and uninstall safely if i wish.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu 11.10 Insufficient Permission*

Even though you are admin you still have to right click then run the install program as admin. That is a windows error not a wubi error.

Have a look at this guide:

Download | Ubuntu

Wubi does not run outside windows, it installs on your NTFS partition as a program and an entry is made to add/remove options in control panel.

You wont have the speed, stability or flexibility of an install on dedicated linux partitions, but it will give you a chance to try it, as will booting from the live CD.


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Ubuntu 11.10 Insufficient Permission*

Ok, I opened the folder where the .exe was downloaded into, and ran as admin...i'll start to keep a look out for that on other installs now that i realize the option hides there. Also, to be clear I don't run a Linux and although i posted under alternative OS, I'm not sure how my thread became further refined into "Linux Support," but still thanks for assisting me and I'll reply back confirming if I install seamlessly or not.


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Ubuntu 11.10 Insufficient Permission*

Well, I ran as admin (through right-click menu) and this is the result (again):
-an error occurred
-Permission Denied
-for more information please see the log file:
<c:\users\[pc name]\appdata\local\temp\wubi-11.10-rev245.log>


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu 11.10 Insufficient Permission*

Ok, can you post the contents of that file:

for more information please see the log file:
<c:\users\[pc name]\appdata\local\temp\wubi-11.10-rev245.log>

It should be viewable with windows notepad.
I think a mod must have transferred you to the linux section as a wubi install is a linux install, so you are in correct forum for help.


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Ubuntu 11.10 Insufficient Permission*

Ok I'll post the log file, but i must warn it is very lengthy.


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Ubuntu 11.10 Insufficient Permission*

12-18 22:27 INFO root: === wubi 11.10 rev245 ===
12-18 22:27 DEBUG root: Logfile is c:\users\{MY PC NAME}\appdata\local\temp\wubi-11.10-rev245.log
12-18 22:27 DEBUG root: sys.argv = ['main.pyo', '--exefile="C:\\Users\\{MY PC NAME}\\Downloads\\wubi.exe"']
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: data_dir=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp\data
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: 7z=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp\bin\7z.exe
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: startup_folder=C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Fetching basic info...
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: original_exe=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\Downloads\wubi.exe
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: platform=win32
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: osname=nt
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: language=en_US
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: encoding=cp1252
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: arch=amd64
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Parsing isolist=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp\data\isolist.ini
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Xubuntu-i386
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Xubuntu-amd64
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Kubuntu-amd64
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Mythbuntu-i386
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Ubuntu-amd64
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Ubuntu-i386
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Mythbuntu-amd64
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Kubuntu-i386
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: Fetching host info...
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: registry_key=Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows version=vista
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows_version2=Windows 7 Home Premium
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows_sp=None
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows_build=7601
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: gmt=-6
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: country=US
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: timezone=America/Chicago
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows_username={MY PC NAME}
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: user_full_name={MY PC NAME}
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: user_directory=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows_language_code=1033
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows_language=English
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: processor_name=Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU B940 @ 2.00GHz
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: bootloader=vista
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: system_drive=Drive(C: hd 215075.332031 mb free ntfs)
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: drive=Drive(C: hd 215075.332031 mb free ntfs)
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: drive=Drive(D: cd 0.0 mb free )
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: drive=Drive(E: cd 0.0 mb free udf)
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: drive=Drive(Q: hd 0.0 mb free )
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: uninstaller_path=None
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: previous_target_dir=None
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: previous_distro_name=None
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: keyboard_id=67699721
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: keyboard_layout=us
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: keyboard_variant=
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: python locale=('en_US', 'cp1252')
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: locale=en_US.UTF-8
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: total_memory_mb=4043.859375
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Searching ISOs on USB devices
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Searching for local CDs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 INFO root: Running the installer...
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsFrontend: __init__...
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsFrontend: on_init...
12-18 22:27 INFO WinuiPage: appname=wubi, localedir=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp\translations, languages=['en_US', 'en']
12-18 22:27 INFO WinuiPage: appname=wubi, localedir=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp\translations, languages=['en_US', 'en']
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WinuiInstallationPage: target_drive=C:, installation_size=18000MB, distro_name=Ubuntu, language=en_US, locale=en_US.UTF-8, username={MY PC NAME}
12-18 22:27 INFO root: Received settings
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Searching for local CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Searching for local ISO
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: checking Ubuntu ISO C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\Downloads\VS2010Express1.iso
12-18 22:27 DEBUG Distro: does not contain casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-18 22:27 INFO WinuiPage: appname=wubi, localedir=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp\translations, languages=['en_US', 'en']
12-18 22:27 DEBUG TaskList: # Running tasklist...
12-18 22:27 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running select_target_dir...
12-18 22:27 INFO WindowsBackend: Installing into C:\ubuntu
12-18 22:27 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished select_target_dir
12-18 22:27 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running create_dir_structure...
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Creating dir C:\ubuntu
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Creating dir C:\ubuntu\disks
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Creating dir C:\ubuntu\install
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Creating dir C:\ubuntu\install\boot
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Creating dir C:\ubuntu\disks\boot
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Creating dir C:\ubuntu\disks\boot\grub
12-18 22:27 DEBUG CommonBackend: Creating dir C:\ubuntu\install\boot\grub
12-18 22:27 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished create_dir_structure
12-18 22:27 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running create_uninstaller...
12-18 22:27 DEBUG WindowsBackend: Copying uninstaller C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\Downloads\wubi.exe -> C:\ubuntu\uninstall-wubi.exe
12-18 22:27 DEBUG registry: Setting registry key -2147483646 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi UninstallString C:\ubuntu\uninstall-wubi.exe
12-18 22:27 DEBUG registry: Setting registry key -2147483646 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi InstallationDir C:\ubuntu
12-18 22:27 DEBUG registry: Setting registry key -2147483646 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi DisplayName Ubuntu
12-18 22:27 DEBUG registry: Setting registry key -2147483646 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi DisplayIcon C:\ubuntu\Ubuntu.ico
12-18 22:27 DEBUG registry: Setting registry key -2147483646 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi DisplayVersion 11.10-rev245
12-18 22:27 DEBUG registry: Setting registry key -2147483646 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi Publisher Ubuntu
12-18 22:27 DEBUG registry: Setting registry key -2147483646 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi URLInfoAbout Homepage | Ubuntu
12-18 22:27 DEBUG registry: Setting registry key -2147483646 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi HelpLink Support | Ubuntu
12-18 22:27 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished create_uninstaller
12-18 22:27 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running create_preseed_diskimage...
12-18 22:27 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished create_preseed_diskimage
12-18 22:27 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running get_diskimage...
12-18 22:27 DEBUG TaskList: New task download
12-18 22:27 DEBUG TaskList: ### Running download...
12-18 22:27 DEBUG downloader: downloading http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-wubi-amd64.tar.xz > C:\ubuntu\disks\ubuntu-11.10-wubi-amd64.tar.xz
12-18 22:27 DEBUG downloader: Download start filename=C:\ubuntu\disks\ubuntu-11.10-wubi-amd64.tar.xz, url=http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-wubi-amd64.tar.xz, basename=ubuntu-11.10-wubi-amd64.tar.xz, length=507143012, text=None
12-18 23:08 DEBUG TaskList: ### Finished download
12-18 23:08 DEBUG downloader: download finished (read 507143012 bytes)
12-18 23:08 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished get_diskimage
12-18 23:08 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running extract_diskimage...
12-18 23:11 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished extract_diskimage
12-18 23:11 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running choose_disk_sizes...
12-18 23:11 DEBUG WindowsBackend: total size=18000
root=17744
swap=256
home=0
usr=0
12-18 23:11 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished choose_disk_sizes
12-18 23:11 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running expand_diskimage...
12-18 23:12 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished expand_diskimage
12-18 23:12 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running create_swap_diskimage...
12-18 23:12 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished create_swap_diskimage
12-18 23:12 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running modify_bootloader...
12-18 23:12 DEBUG TaskList: New task modify_bcd
12-18 23:12 DEBUG TaskList: ### Running modify_bcd...
12-18 23:12 DEBUG WindowsBackend: modify_bcd Drive(C: hd 215075.332031 mb free ntfs)
12-18 23:12 DEBUG registry: Setting registry key -2147483646 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi VistaBootDrive {655d1dd7-99e5-11e0-8009-a852a1d50704}
12-18 23:12 DEBUG TaskList: ### Finished modify_bcd
12-18 23:12 DEBUG TaskList: New task modify_bcd
12-18 23:12 DEBUG TaskList: ### Running modify_bcd...
12-18 23:12 DEBUG WindowsBackend: modify_bcd Drive(Q: hd 0.0 mb free )
12-18 23:12 DEBUG WindowsBackend: BCD has already been modified
12-18 23:12 DEBUG TaskList: ### Finished modify_bcd
12-18 23:12 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished modify_bootloader
12-18 23:12 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running diskimage_bootloader...
12-18 23:12 DEBUG WindowsBackend: Copying C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl9B7F.tmp\winboot -> C:\ubuntu\winboot
12-18 23:12 ERROR TaskList: [Errno 13] Permission denied: 'Q:\\wubildr'
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "\lib\wubi\backends\common\tasklist.py", line 197, in __call__
File "\lib\wubi\backends\win32\backend.py", line 483, in diskimage_bootloader
File "\lib\shutil.py", line 39, in copyfile
IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: 'Q:\\wubildr'
12-18 23:12 DEBUG TaskList: # Cancelling tasklist
12-18 23:12 DEBUG TaskList: # Finished tasklist
12-18 23:12 ERROR root: [Errno 13] Permission denied: 'Q:\\wubildr'
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "\lib\wubi\application.py", line 58, in run
File "\lib\wubi\application.py", line 132, in select_task
File "\lib\wubi\application.py", line 158, in run_installer
File "\lib\wubi\backends\common\tasklist.py", line 197, in __call__
File "\lib\wubi\backends\win32\backend.py", line 483, in diskimage_bootloader
File "\lib\shutil.py", line 39, in copyfile
IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: 'Q:\\wubildr'
12-19 23:07 INFO root: === wubi 11.10 rev245 ===
12-19 23:07 DEBUG root: Logfile is c:\users\{MY PC NAME}\appdata\local\temp\wubi-11.10-rev245.log
12-19 23:07 DEBUG root: sys.argv = ['main.pyo', '--exefile="C:\\Users\\{MY PC NAME}\\Downloads\\wubi.exe"']
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: data_dir=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\data
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: 7z=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\bin\7z.exe
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: startup_folder=C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Fetching basic info...
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: original_exe=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\Downloads\wubi.exe
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: platform=win32
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: osname=nt
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: language=en_US
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: encoding=cp1252
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: arch=amd64
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Parsing isolist=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\data\isolist.ini
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Xubuntu-i386
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Xubuntu-amd64
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Kubuntu-amd64
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Mythbuntu-i386
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Ubuntu-amd64
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Ubuntu-i386
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Mythbuntu-amd64
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Kubuntu-i386
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: Fetching host info...
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: registry_key=Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows version=vista
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows_version2=Windows 7 Home Premium
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows_sp=None
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows_build=7601
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: gmt=-6
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: country=US
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: timezone=America/Chicago
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows_username={MY PC NAME}
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: user_full_name={MY PC NAME}
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: user_directory=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows_language_code=1033
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows_language=English
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: processor_name=Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU B940 @ 2.00GHz
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: bootloader=vista
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: system_drive=Drive(C: hd 211067.125 mb free ntfs)
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: drive=Drive(C: hd 211067.125 mb free ntfs)
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: drive=Drive(D: cd 0.0 mb free )
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: drive=Drive(E: cd 0.0 mb free udf)
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: drive=Drive(Q: hd 0.0 mb free )
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: uninstaller_path=C:\ubuntu\uninstall-wubi.exe
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: previous_target_dir=C:\ubuntu
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: previous_distro_name=Ubuntu
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: keyboard_id=67699721
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: keyboard_layout=us
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: keyboard_variant=
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: python locale=('en_US', 'cp1252')
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: locale=en_US.UTF-8
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: total_memory_mb=4043.859375
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Searching ISOs on USB devices
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Searching for local CDs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 INFO root: Already installed, running the uninstaller...
12-19 23:07 INFO root: Running the uninstaller...
12-19 23:07 INFO CommonBackend: This is the uninstaller running
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsFrontend: __init__...
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsFrontend: on_init...
12-19 23:07 INFO WinuiPage: appname=wubi, localedir=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\translations, languages=['en_US', 'en']
12-19 23:07 INFO root: Received settings
12-19 23:07 INFO WinuiPage: appname=wubi, localedir=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\translations, languages=['en_US', 'en']
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: # Running tasklist...
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running Remove bootloader entry...
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: Removing bcd entry {655d1dd7-99e5-11e0-8009-a852a1d50704}
12-19 23:07 DEBUG registry: Setting registry key -2147483646 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi VistaBootDrive 
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: undo_bootini C:
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: undo_configsys Drive(C: hd 211067.125 mb free ntfs)
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: undo_bootini Q:
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: undo_configsys Drive(Q: hd 0.0 mb free )
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished Remove bootloader entry
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running Remove target dir...
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Deleting C:\ubuntu
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished Remove target dir
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running Remove registry key...
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished Remove registry key
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: # Finished tasklist
12-19 23:07 INFO root: Almost finished uninstalling
12-19 23:07 INFO root: Finished uninstallation
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Fetching basic info...
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: original_exe=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\Downloads\wubi.exe
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: platform=win32
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: osname=nt
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: arch=amd64
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Parsing isolist=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\data\isolist.ini
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Xubuntu-i386
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Xubuntu-amd64
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Kubuntu-amd64
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Mythbuntu-i386
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Ubuntu-amd64
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Ubuntu-i386
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Mythbuntu-amd64
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Adding distro Kubuntu-i386
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: Fetching host info...
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: registry_key=Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows version=vista
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows_version2=Windows 7 Home Premium
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows_sp=None
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows_build=7601
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: gmt=-6
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: country=US
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: timezone=America/Chicago
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows_username={MY PC NAME}
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: user_full_name={MY PC NAME}
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: user_directory=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows_language_code=1033
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: windows_language=English
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: processor_name=Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU B940 @ 2.00GHz
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: bootloader=vista
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: system_drive=Drive(C: hd 214153.726563 mb free ntfs)
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: drive=Drive(C: hd 214153.726563 mb free ntfs)
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: drive=Drive(D: cd 0.0 mb free )
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: drive=Drive(E: cd 0.0 mb free udf)
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: drive=Drive(Q: hd 0.0 mb free )
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: uninstaller_path=None
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: previous_target_dir=None
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: previous_distro_name=None
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: keyboard_id=67699721
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: keyboard_layout=us
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: keyboard_variant=
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: total_memory_mb=4043.859375
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Searching ISOs on USB devices
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Searching for local CDs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Kubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Xubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Mythbuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 INFO root: Running the installer...
12-19 23:07 INFO WinuiPage: appname=wubi, localedir=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\translations, languages=['en_US', 'en']
12-19 23:07 INFO WinuiPage: appname=wubi, localedir=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\translations, languages=['en_US', 'en']
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WinuiInstallationPage: target_drive=C:, installation_size=18000MB, distro_name=Ubuntu, language=en_US, locale=en_US.UTF-8, username={MY PC NAME}
12-19 23:07 INFO root: Received settings
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Searching for local CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether D:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain D:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether E:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain E:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking whether Q:\ is a valid Ubuntu CD
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain Q:\casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Searching for local ISO
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: checking Ubuntu ISO C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\Downloads\VS2010Express1.iso
12-19 23:07 DEBUG Distro: does not contain casper\filesystem.squashfs
12-19 23:07 INFO WinuiPage: appname=wubi, localedir=C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\translations, languages=['en_US', 'en']
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: # Running tasklist...
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running select_target_dir...
12-19 23:07 INFO WindowsBackend: Installing into C:\ubuntu
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished select_target_dir
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running create_dir_structure...
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Creating dir C:\ubuntu
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Creating dir C:\ubuntu\disks
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Creating dir C:\ubuntu\install
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Creating dir C:\ubuntu\install\boot
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Creating dir C:\ubuntu\disks\boot
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Creating dir C:\ubuntu\disks\boot\grub
12-19 23:07 DEBUG CommonBackend: Creating dir C:\ubuntu\install\boot\grub
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished create_dir_structure
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running create_uninstaller...
12-19 23:07 DEBUG WindowsBackend: Copying uninstaller C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\Downloads\wubi.exe -> C:\ubuntu\uninstall-wubi.exe
12-19 23:07 DEBUG registry: Setting registry key -2147483646 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi UninstallString C:\ubuntu\uninstall-wubi.exe
12-19 23:07 DEBUG registry: Setting registry key -2147483646 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi InstallationDir C:\ubuntu
12-19 23:07 DEBUG registry: Setting registry key -2147483646 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi DisplayName Ubuntu
12-19 23:07 DEBUG registry: Setting registry key -2147483646 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi DisplayIcon C:\ubuntu\Ubuntu.ico
12-19 23:07 DEBUG registry: Setting registry key -2147483646 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi DisplayVersion 11.10-rev245
12-19 23:07 DEBUG registry: Setting registry key -2147483646 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi Publisher Ubuntu
12-19 23:07 DEBUG registry: Setting registry key -2147483646 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi URLInfoAbout Homepage | Ubuntu
12-19 23:07 DEBUG registry: Setting registry key -2147483646 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi HelpLink Support | Ubuntu
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished create_uninstaller
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running create_preseed_diskimage...
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished create_preseed_diskimage
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running get_diskimage...
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: New task download
12-19 23:07 DEBUG TaskList: ### Running download...
12-19 23:07 DEBUG downloader: downloading http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-wubi-amd64.tar.xz > C:\ubuntu\disks\ubuntu-11.10-wubi-amd64.tar.xz
12-19 23:07 DEBUG downloader: Download start filename=C:\ubuntu\disks\ubuntu-11.10-wubi-amd64.tar.xz, url=http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-wubi-amd64.tar.xz, basename=ubuntu-11.10-wubi-amd64.tar.xz, length=507143012, text=None
12-19 23:49 DEBUG TaskList: ### Finished download
12-19 23:49 DEBUG downloader: download finished (read 507143012 bytes)
12-19 23:49 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished get_diskimage
12-19 23:49 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running extract_diskimage...
12-19 23:52 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished extract_diskimage
12-19 23:52 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running choose_disk_sizes...
12-19 23:52 DEBUG WindowsBackend: total size=18000
root=17744
swap=256
home=0
usr=0
12-19 23:52 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished choose_disk_sizes
12-19 23:52 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running expand_diskimage...
12-19 23:53 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished expand_diskimage
12-19 23:53 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running create_swap_diskimage...
12-19 23:53 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished create_swap_diskimage
12-19 23:53 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running modify_bootloader...
12-19 23:53 DEBUG TaskList: New task modify_bcd
12-19 23:53 DEBUG TaskList: ### Running modify_bcd...
12-19 23:53 DEBUG WindowsBackend: modify_bcd Drive(C: hd 214153.726563 mb free ntfs)
12-19 23:53 DEBUG registry: Setting registry key -2147483646 Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Wubi VistaBootDrive {655d1dd8-99e5-11e0-8009-a852a1d50704}
12-19 23:53 DEBUG TaskList: ### Finished modify_bcd
12-19 23:53 DEBUG TaskList: New task modify_bcd
12-19 23:53 DEBUG TaskList: ### Running modify_bcd...
12-19 23:53 DEBUG WindowsBackend: modify_bcd Drive(Q: hd 0.0 mb free )
12-19 23:53 DEBUG WindowsBackend: BCD has already been modified
12-19 23:53 DEBUG TaskList: ### Finished modify_bcd
12-19 23:53 DEBUG TaskList: ## Finished modify_bootloader
12-19 23:53 DEBUG TaskList: ## Running diskimage_bootloader...
12-19 23:53 DEBUG WindowsBackend: Copying C:\Users\{MY PC NAME}\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl88C5.tmp\winboot -> C:\ubuntu\winboot
12-19 23:53 ERROR TaskList: [Errno 13] Permission denied: 'Q:\\wubildr'
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "\lib\wubi\backends\common\tasklist.py", line 197, in __call__
File "\lib\wubi\backends\win32\backend.py", line 483, in diskimage_bootloader
File "\lib\shutil.py", line 39, in copyfile
IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: 'Q:\\wubildr'
12-19 23:53 DEBUG TaskList: # Cancelling tasklist
12-19 23:53 DEBUG TaskList: # Finished tasklist
12-19 23:53 ERROR root: [Errno 13] Permission denied: 'Q:\\wubildr'
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "\lib\wubi\application.py", line 58, in run
File "\lib\wubi\application.py", line 132, in select_task
File "\lib\wubi\application.py", line 158, in run_installer
File "\lib\wubi\backends\common\tasklist.py", line 197, in __call__
File "\lib\wubi\backends\win32\backend.py", line 483, in diskimage_bootloader
File "\lib\shutil.py", line 39, in copyfile
IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: 'Q:\\wubildr'


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Ubuntu 11.10 Insufficient Permission*

of course you see two separate failed install attempts that show from this one log file.


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Ubuntu 11.10 Insufficient Permission*

I also wanted to conceal my pc name, but you should be able to see what you need minus the actual pc name


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Ubuntu 11.10 Insufficient Permission*

Before you do too much more work, please cancel this request for help. I decided to stay within my windows OS. This way you can allocate your resources to someone else who really needs help.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu 11.10 Insufficient Permission*

OK, I just gave it a 30 second glance as you requested you wanted to stick with windows.
Two things from your log:

12-19 23:53 DEBUG WindowsBackend: modify_bcd Drive(C: hd 214153.726563 mb free ntfs)
12-19 23:53 DEBUG WindowsBackend: modify_bcd Drive(Q: hd 0.0 mb free )

Its looking like you ran out of disk space, Wubi tried to install on drive Q but 0MB free.
Drive C looks about 214GB if that sounds right.

Without any changes, you can try Ubuntu. Boot from Ubuntu CD and use option "Try without installing". It wont be fast but you get to see what it looks like. You can also search youtube for Ubuntu or Unity or Gnome.
Hope that helps.


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Ubuntu 11.10 Insufficient Permission*

Good eye... I wanted to share something. After the last failed log file listed above, I have taken no other action on running or installing Wubi. Since I have used pc normally under Win7 and have restarted a few times for various reasons and the boot process was normal and with no other selectable OS' listed. I give all this seemingly extraneous information to explain that I randomly open up my laptop mid-day on 12/22/11 to find that the pc boot is in some unfamiliar cmd-prompt like procedure running one line at a time and suddenly Wubi launches. I did panic considering the fact I couldn't navigate my way out of linux back to my familiar Win7. I thought I lost all my files and settings in Win7--I really thought I screwed up my pc and am stuck in wubi. I did the next logical thing and cold booted my pc, and upon that boot procedure it went back to normal and Win7 launched without a hitch. I noticed on this boot that there wasn't even an option to select alternate OS'. Now in Win7, I uninstall all Ubuntu files from Computer, and clean registry from any left over keys. Still haven't had the same Wubi experience, but I remain intrigued why that happened in the first place. Based on my logs, which is complete as listed above, are you able to explain why Wubi launched without any plausable causation--in a delay to last attempted action?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu 11.10 Insufficient Permission*

That's a strange problemn and I cant explain it. It does look like wubi was not fully installed. 
You've fully uninstalled Wubi now, but next time, I would boot from the CD and use
the option "Try without installing", this will give you a feel for Ubuntu, without making
any changes to your hard drive.
Hope that helps.


----------



## scalh001 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Re: Ubuntu 11.10 Insufficient Permission*

I have a colleague that runs it from his jump drive, and apparently keeps the entire OS contained there. I don't know much details about it yet, but if I ever use the same program he has then I'll share more. Thanks for helping and allowing me to perplex you with my little anomaly. I know I'm done with this thread for a while--so I'm not sure if I need to mark it as solved?? Otherwise, I can keep it open until I share more if and when I run Ubuntu from my Jump Drive too.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu 11.10 Insufficient Permission*

If you've done with it just mark as [solved] as it saves us reading it again. When youre ready start a new thread "problems installing wubi" or whatever
you think suitable.


----------

